# Problema con amplificador STK4131 II Voltaje Negativo en Salidas



## DealTech (Ene 21, 2017)

Hola amigos me tope con un amplificador que tiene el integrado STK4131 II el mismo al ensayarlo presenta voltaje negativo en las dos salidas de audio. Lo estoy alimentando con fuente simétrica la cual entrega +27.7 -27.4 Volts DC al probarlo con bombilla en serie mido las salidas y me da en ambas una medición de voltaje de -23.7 Volts. Tengo entendido que en las salidas no debe dar ningún voltaje y si lo da es porque algo anda mal. Que puede fallar en este caso?

Gracias por la ayuda adjunto diagrama de la hoja de datos del integrado que es como esta armado.







 ...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Si hay tensión en la salida esta dañado, teniendo en cuenta que la alimentación negátiva es individual, también se podría sospechar que no le llega la tensión positiva, fijate si la soldadura en los pines 11,12 si esta bien, repasala porque se puede ver vien a la vista pero puede estar fisurada, repasa todas cuidando que no quede estaño haciendo corto entre los pines


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2017)

Hola, también puede haber alguna resistencia abierta. Respecto a la tensión que mides en la salida, depende de donde tomes la referencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2017)

O que falte la tensión positiva


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

debe ser el calor ya fue dicho antes
 ahora ire a la F29


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2017)

Cierto , estoy con PC prestada


----------



## DealTech (Ene 21, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas, repase todas las soldaduras y medí al pin 11 y 12 y encuentro en ambos 27.7 Volts.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2017)

Entonces lo más probable es que este dañado, podes hacer una simple comprobación.
Una vez que todos los capacitores esten descargados, medi entre la salid con un tester puesto en ohm y el pin de alimentación positiva, si te resistencia y baja esta dañado no deberia marcarte nada puesto que hay un transistor o a lo sumo un valor muy elevado, serian los pines 13 y 10 con respecto al 11, sería bueno que desoldaras estos pines, o mejor aún retir el STK  y medi fuera


----------



## DealTech (Ene 21, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Entonces lo más probable es que este dañado, podes hacer una simple comprobación.
> Una vez que todos los capacitores esten descargados, medi entre la salid con un tester puesto en ohm y el pin de alimentación positiva, si te resistencia y baja esta dañado no deberia marcarte nada puesto que hay un transistor o a lo sumo un valor muy elevado, serian los pines 13 y 10 con respecto al 11, sería bueno que desoldaras estos pines, o mejor aún retir el STK  y medi fuera



Sin desoldar el integrado entre el pin 11 y 10 me marca infinito y entre el pin 11 y 23 infinito. Gracias... Voy a sacarlo a ver que medida da. Gracias



Efectivamente he desoldado el integrado de la placa e hice la medición entre los pines 11-10 y 11-13 en la escala de Ohmios me da una lectura de 18 M ohm cada uno. 

Que otra medición se podría hacer en el integrado para comprobar si funciona?

Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2017)

Te falta la medición más importante: medir continuidad entre pin 10 y 9, luego entre 13 y 14. Pues siendo que mides una tensión negativa en la salida es de esperarse que pueda haber un cortocircuito entre ésta y la -VCC.


----------



## DealTech (Ene 22, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Te falta la medición más importante: medir continuidad entre pin 10 y 9, luego entre 13 y 14. Pues siendo que mides una tensión negativa en la salida es de esperarse que pueda haber un cortocircuito entre ésta y la -VCC.



Gracias, he realizado la medición de continuidad entre 10 y 9 y luego entre 13 y 14 me marca infinito en las dos no hay corto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 23, 2017)

Ahora invierte la polaridad de las puntas del multimetro en cada medición


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

El driver de los transistroes de la parte inferior pueden estar en corto, por eso los de salida marcan bien
Ahora que esta el CI fuera medi todas las R para ver si estan bien y verifica que lleguen las tensiones lleguen a los pines correspondientes


----------



## DealTech (Ene 26, 2017)

Ferchito dijo:


> Ahora invierte la polaridad de las puntas del multimetro en cada medición



Con el multimetro en modo medición de diodos coloco las puntas así:

Rojo En 9 y Negro en 10 = 0.559 - Invertido= Infinito
Rojo en 14 y Negro en 13 =0.557 - Invertido= Infinito

Gracias





pandacba dijo:


> El driver de los transistroes de la parte inferior pueden estar en corto, por eso los de salida marcan bien
> Ahora que esta el CI fuera medi todas las R para ver si estan bien y verifica que lleguen las tensiones lleguen a los pines correspondientes



Parece que según las mediciones sobre el CI el mismo esta bien. Veo que el circuito es algo antiguo así que he decidido cambiar todos los componentes no son muchos. Probare y les estaré informando.

Gracias


----------

